# A Most Difficult Question



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

You're invited to spend a weekend with a musician; composer, conductor, performer, of your choice. Who would be your choice and why? Don't ask me - yet. This really does take some thinking. 
There are favourites of course but whether they would make good company for an amateur non-player like me I am not sure. I bet Pavarotti would be great fun though Anna Netbreko is far prettier.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Nietzsche! And yes, he composed. It's just that I've no idea what I would talk about with, say, Mahler, Bach, Beethoven, etc., they don't really interest me with anything beside their music. With good ol' Friedrich, on the other hand, I agree on many things and I'd be happy to have a talk with him.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Similar recent thread HERE


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry, I am new to this forum so still feeling my way into it. However, there may be others new to it who might wish to enlighten or entertain us ... sure beats television.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

This is a difficult question. I would love to chat with Ravel, Vaughan Williams, Bartok, Mahler, Brahms, Delius, Britten, Bax, Poulenc, Tchaikovsky, and Liszt. All of these composers I think would interesting to talk with as they seem they have more down-to-Earth personalities. I would definitely love to get to know them as people, not composers, although there would still be the thought of how great they are in the back of my mind nagging away at me. I would like to find out what makes them tick and this goes well beyond music. It's not always about music and I'm sure they would get tired of talking about music. They are after all people like all of us.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If you mean for real, with a living composer, I think Peter Schickele would be a blast. The man is so eloquent and knowledgeable about just about everything.

If you mean as a complete fantasy -- I probably wouldn't pick Beethoven now. He might wind up being decidedly unheroic. I'd prefer the mystique of the myth Beethoven has become. Rather I might choose Papa Haydn instead, who is reported to have been a very gracious human being with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

ravel. i want to beat him in the game of chess. i don't think he can handle my sicilian sveshnikov. he was able to meet capablanca though. so ravel must be inspired to play anyone anywhere at anytime. i think it would be fun to see him smoking-thinking hard and i'm trash talking and playing the piano while waiting for his move. keep the crowd watching including gershwin. and at the end of the day we just have a light coffee-cig conversation and watch a charlie chaplin movie.


----------

